# Mock orange bush ??



## Sliverfox (Jun 16, 2021)

Anyone else have one?

Ours seems to bloom  in the middle.
When I got  the plants there were 2,,planted them apart  from each other.

My thoughts are that   you need 2  plants, male & female to get them to  bloom.
Ours  didn't  start  blooming  for several years.

This one   has double  blooms.
The one  my grand father  had was single  booms.

When we started flower  beds here,, I did try to  start with flowers from  my parents   gardens.
Fox glove,, sweet William,, lilies.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 16, 2021)

really very pretty - what kind of bush did you say it is?


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 16, 2021)

Mock Orange  bush ,, smell  like orange   blossoms.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 16, 2021)

^
thx - I'm google have to google that - I miss the fragrance of the citrus groves in Florida.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2021)

It's always very nice, if one can continue any plants from other dear ones' gardens of the past, as you wrote about doing, Sliverfox. 

That flowering shrub looks good, and sounds like a very nice plant, too,
and I'm glad it finally does bloom, after your years of patience!
It's Very nice to see the picture and to hear about it.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2021)

I wonder if it might have bloomed any sooner, if you'd have had the 2 plants nearer to each other..... so there could have been more cross-pollination, done by the small, natural, flying pollinators.

I have no idea, but it's very interesting to ponder.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 16, 2021)

I recently moved from Florida to rural Kentucky and had to rehome all my plants.  The one I mourn most is my staghorn fern - she wouldn't have survived in the latitude.  The gal that adopted her will occasionally send me pics and the staghorn appears to be flourishing...


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2021)

We sure do form attachments with the plants that we plant and/or tend, or watch and enjoy, for years,
and we miss some of the ones we can't move, when we move.

Were you able to bring _any _houseplant with you, SmoothSeas?


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 16, 2021)

alas, no - but I did keep and tote some of my vintage flower pots - recently planted some herbs and catnip seeds and everything is starting to germinate - keeping my fingers crossed for a bountiful harvest...


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm glad you are planting _something, SmoothSeas.   _


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2021)

I find that it feels good, after a move especially, but anytime,
when I get myself somehow, to restart, and to plant or tend some plant.
It adds interest to my days, for sure, and is a good feeling to nurture something, and to frequently watch how it changes and grows.

Feel free, if you'd like, to start a new thread, with pictures or descriptions of your vintage pots and your new plantings in them,
so we would watch along with you.

Now that I think about it, and suggest it to _you, _
I might just start a general one for posts like that, myself.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 16, 2021)

So now, ....  

SmoothSeas, or anyone else reading this;

Feel free to either start your own thread, about your plants,   

OR, feel free to add to the thread I just started ,
about Houseplants and Outdoor Container plants!


----------

